# rear corner steadies



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all
where can you buy rear corner steadies to from :?: 

ray


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,try CAK tanks in Kenilworth. I had some from them for my Autostratus they were great.Sorry I don't know their website.
Gary


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

If you search MHF you will find loads of links to places to buy them and you will also find that many say don't bother to fit them because even when they are fitted most owners very rarely use them.

Here is one such thread found with the search word steadies <<

Mike


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

i have a rear bumper with towball attachment and rear steadies fitted to it . it came from towtal .


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Ray

we looked at the option of corner steadies ...far too expensive so we opted for Fiamma plastic jacks... £25 to £30 for four... they fit neatly into the Beenybox :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi Ray
> ......will also find that many say don't bother to fit them because even when they are fitted most owners very rarely use them.....
> 
> Mike


We have them fitted but have never used them yet. I think it depends on your chassis. My mate has a Hymer based on the Merc chassis and his back-end is very bouncy.....Ooohh er missus, that doesn't look good does it?
Johnny F


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Steadies*

Hi Saruman :lol: 
I have a 2nd hand pair for sale if you are interested, the size of which are 29cm to 55cm and two hole fixing. You can see an example on Marcleleisure.co.uk
Let me know if you are interested! :wink: 
Richard


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Most corner steadies seem to end up bent because someone sometime in the van's life will try to drive off with them still down.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*thanks*

hi thanks for replys folks  my swift not got them. :roll: i think there fitted has standard on new sundance 630ls [ might be wrong :roll: ] any way all points taken! will see 1st time out in 630l next week at moreton in marsh  see how stable it is
plastic jacks looks a cheap way out  though!

cheers

ray
___________________________________________________
lets go :arrow:


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

*2nd hand steadies*

Richard,
How much do you want for the steadies?
Yours
Richard (merpb)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*2nd Hand*

Hi Richard :lol: 
The only reason they are for sale was that they were a tad too long so I got some slightly shorter ones. They don't need a winding handle just click and drop. The new ones cost £55 so I am open to any sensible offer, including postage, unless you are anywhere near Evesham, Worcs.
Thanks for your response
Regards
Richard


----------



## 97594 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



Saruman said:


> hi thanks for replys folks  my swift not got them. :roll: i think there fitted has standard on new sundance 630ls [ might be wrong :roll: ] any way all points taken! will see 1st time out in 630l next week at moreton in marsh  see how stable it is
> plastic jacks looks a cheap way out  though!
> 
> cheers
> ...


 hi, have new unused pair for sale £30 plus postage ,thanks


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We do use our steadies if we are staying put for more than one night as they do do as they say on the box. However, we have a fear of driving off with them still in place so put the handle through the stearing wheel to remind us they are down. Not had a problem . . . . . . yet  

Sue


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: thanks*

___________________________________________________
lets go :arrow:[/quote] hi, have new unused pair for sale £30 plus postage ,thanks[/quote]

I have a pair taken off my Rapido 746, a Fiat Ducato, and never used. I'm willing to sell these, also £30 + postage (but they're heavy!)


----------

